# 'Dear John' Knocks 'Avatar' Out Of Top Spot



## steve4242 (Feb 7, 2010)

Could a chick flick bump Avatar off its box office top spot??

If Friday's numbers are any reflection of the days to come, YES!

Dear John, starring Amanda Seyfried and Channing Tatum opened to an impressive $13.8 million on Friday night, while Avatar only earned a little over $6 million!

Seems like the seven-week #1 streak is coming to a close!


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

yes I saw this...Wasn't please to see a movie like these beat it out. My wife said she read the book and liked it better than the Notebook, but I'm a movie person, and honestly, Dear John looks nothing different than the Notebook. Looked like a very lack of creativity and story telling. 

Oh well, guess Avatar had to drop sometime. My guess is all the girlfriends/wives who were dragged into Avatar by their man, dragged their man to Dear John.


----------

